

Why app store ratings are broken - Avalaxy
http://leoncullens.nl/post/2013/04/30/Why-app-store-ratings-are-broken.aspx

======
RougeFemme
These sound like the same reasons people give for why the model for most
ratings platform are broken - The reviews are not moderated closely for value,
and objective, careful research is lost on most mainstream consumers. I have a
love/ hate relationship with reviews on Amazon, Yelp, and the App store for
this very reason. You can't look at the overall star rating, you have to
really dig in to sift out the mostly useless reviews.

~~~
Avalaxy
True. This just bothered me a lot recently because the ratings are also used
for the ranking of your apps. That's not that case everywhere. Plus, at sites
like Amazon you can reply to feedback if I'm not mistaken.

~~~
RougeFemme
Actually, yes you are right about the 'reply' function on Amazon. Apologies. I
think I mostly have problems with Yelp. They require business owners to have a
paying account in order to respond. It fosters an unbalanced power dynamic
that is left unchecked, since moderation there only serves the purpose of Yelp
itself, rather than quality user generated content.

